# 30138 38"snow attach



## bolinator (Oct 3, 2011)

hello there have a bolens st160hydro, bought it used couple yrs ago have used it to mow 2n1/2acre yard have had some issues wit it but igot a 30138 snow attach with it found out i dont have the lift arms but im wondering where this double pulley assembly goes i assume it has something to do with getting the belt from blower turned so it will ride on eletric clutch without wearing out clutch but me so confused usally this confusion doesnt last long but im gettin impatient have looked n searched internet 4 pics n such but no luk need help thnx 4 any info oh by the way i bought a ford 1975 or 4 backhoe loader 4500 wondering if any body can tell me how to get it started in cold weather ,has no glow plugs i no back on the farm we used to plug the tractors in at night


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Bolinator.

" ford 1975 or 4 backhoe loader 4500 wondering if any body can tell me how to get it started in cold weather."

Good tune,maybe lighter engine oil,install heater block,if left outside cover tractor from blowing snow etc....or park on steep slope roll for jump start.


----------



## bolinator (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for the response Thomas , idid figer out the pulley setup pretty nifty design. simple setup mower deck belt is used 4 snow caster, thats awesome. guy who sold it to me had another belt on the caster so that was confusing me, just me luck.as far as the ford ,south jersey has no hills really though. would like to install block heater, just havent checked out how todo that, but the bolens is up and spinning cant wait 4 the white stuff.im sure u can though eh, used 2 live in ny state so i sorta no what u have to look 4ward 2. thanks again,jesse


----------



## lenlore (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the manual for the snowcaster 30138 in pdf. I can email it to you if you send me your address.


----------



## lenlore (Oct 13, 2011)

*Snowcaster 30138 manual*

Better yet, here is the manual. Sorry about the quality, but it's been used a lot.


----------



## bolinator (Oct 3, 2011)

hey thanks a bunch lenlore guess i shouldfind out about gettin come lift bars 4it but probably cant find them anyhoo minnesota huh would love to live their wheres the best area to buy land, live etc


----------



## bonusbuilt1950 (Dec 20, 2017)

This is the only place I've found the correct manual to install. I know this is 6 years later, but I got this blower from a friend and it's missing the mule, chute crank, and a couple of small parts. Anyone got parts laying around they want to sell?


----------

